# Classic - Wooden steam knob



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi all,

I've decided to give my machine (2006 Gaggia classic) a well overdue strip down and upgrade. I've had the basics done for a while now (Brass dispersion plate, IMS screen, Rancillo wand, OPV adjusted), I've got a @MrShades PID system on the way which I'm very much looking forward to installing. I'm also going to dismantle the boiler and give it a good descale and replace all the O-seals whilst I'm at it.

Alongside those improvements I'm also thinking about some cosmetic bits and bobs - One of them being a wooden steam knob. I've looked around the forum and have seen what @jimbojohn55 did which looked great -

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/27596-gaggia-wooden-knob-first-pimp?do=embed

And whilst trawling the internet I found a few other examples (attached below). I was wondering if anyone else has had a go at this?

My idea was gonna be to get some hardwood dowel that has the same diameter as the steam knob (32mm), cut it to size, drill a hole and use a file to create the 'D' shape required to slide onto the steam arm. Then finally treat with some oil (or something to give it a bit of protection).

Whilst I'm at it I'd tempted to look at powder-coating the machine and making/sourcing a wooden portafilter handle.

I realise that I could just upgrade to a Lelit or other prosumer machine with wooden details. But I quite fancy having a go at pimping the classic first. 🤪


----------



## NitJay (May 18, 2020)

I'm also interested in different steam knob, I've always felt the plastic one feels cheap. Will be interested to see if your idea works!


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

My mate turned his own knob out of olive wood looks lovely!


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

.


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

That's lovely @Joe shorrock I doubt my efforts will look quite as good as this but we'll see.

I've managed to source some 38mm (diameter) oak dowel from eBay - Decided on oak as I've got a Niche on the way so way hoping to get a similar look. My plan is to cut and sand down to size before finishing. I'm going to attempt to make a Portafilter handle too. I'll post updates of how things go.


----------



## NitJay (May 18, 2020)

This came up on my Instagram today, thought it might be of interest.


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Interesting, nice find @NitJay!

Not sure about walnut/teak wood with the chrome of the machine. It somehow makes it feel kinda antique 😅

Hopefully the oak is a little more what I'm picturing. It's coming tomorrow so we'll see 🤞


----------

